# Other Pets > Horses >  Rescue Filly updated pics (graphic)

## Montessa Python

Just wanted you all to know those were all well before her injuries..
She has been injured twice, the first is nearly healed, a heavily scarred right fetlock, but sound.
And now the left rear and you can see how much these injuries have taken out of this filly, at this point her hooves are almost club footed, no toe at all.
And this is after 24 hours, she hasn't stopped eating, and is now getting grain 2x a day.
Now the pics

before washing

after



Old injury

----------


## Argentra

Oh that poor sweet baby! She looks 30 with all the emaciation. 

Kudos to you for rescuing her and giving her a second chance! Lotsa luck getting her all sound.  :Smile:

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-27-2009)

----------


## akaangela

I agree kudos for you rescuing this poor girl!

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-27-2009)

----------


## wolfy-hound

She will heal right up for you.  Lovely animal, and once you put weight on her, and give time for the wounds to heal, she'll be back to the magnificent filly she was.

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-27-2009)

----------


## frankykeno

Awww the poor thing!  So young to be so poorly treated!  It will be wonderful to see the pictures of her once she's spent sometime under your loving and experienced care.  :Smile:

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-27-2009)

----------


## Reptpunk

well done and good luck.....
please send pics of progress thanks alot for sharing.
its good to see great people on this site, doing things like this .......

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-27-2009)

----------


## SlitherinSisters

Oh man that poor baby! Any idea how that all happened? Fence or tie out?

Her hooves look awful! I've never had to deal with a club foot before. Will they eventually get better?

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-30-2009)

----------


## Jyson

Poor thing! I'm glad to see she is in better hands now!

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-30-2009)

----------


## Shadera

She's a beautiful filly, I adore that color!  I see sclera, appy blood?

It's wonderful to see someone take in an abused animal and get them turned around and healing.  Horses especially seem to be so grateful.  I hope she continues to mend and improve by leaps and bounds for you.

----------

_Montessa Python_ (06-30-2009)

----------


## Montessa Python

She is a pure bred Appy.
The vet and farrier are coming on Monday, so we will find out what is under the lump and how bad her feet are and what we can do to help her.
Carol

----------

